

Ask HN: is a satellite connection good enough for working from home? - ibz

Anyone here tried telecommuting from a satellite connection? Sure, it&#x27;s good enough for web browsing and github, what I&#x27;m more worried about the are regular video calls, due to higher latency.
======
gabemcmillan
I would say no, I have tried satellite and the download speed is decent, but
upload speed is not good. There may be a very expensive package that you can
get, but from my experience, I would say you need DSL at a minimum.

